
Man vs. Food - kareemm
http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness/nutrition/Man-vs--Food.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebookpost
======
lnanek2
Not certain diet anecdotes of a hard core, super light cyclist are relevant to
most people (who maybe walk a couple times a month). Maybe to other people who
exercise hours a day? I don't think the article is written very well since it
really tries to claim otherwise, but then his problem with a lot of the diets
is just that they don't give him enough energy for sports.

